# Guararema (SP) - ''Visite, conheça e ame''



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Letreiro Guararema by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Sejam Bem-Vindos a Guararema*

Olá Pessoal!

Vou mostrar a vocês um pouco do meu passeio nessa pérola da Região Metropolitana de São Paulo.

Tenho um ''projeto pessoal'' que é conhecer as cidades turisticas próximas a cidade de São Paulo utilizando apenas transporte público (quando possivel).
Já estive em Santos, a Vila de Paranapiacaba, Pirapora do Bom Jesus, Stna de Parnaíba e Jundiaí. E agora lhes apresento a simpática Guararema.

O Percurso foi o seguinte:

- Estação Quitaúna (CPTM) até a Estação Palmeiras-Barra Funda;
- Palmeiras-Barra Funda (METRO) até Corinthians-Itaquera;
- Corithians-Itaquera embarquei no trem da CPTM com destino a Estação Estudantes (Mogi das Cruzes).

- Chegando em Mogi das Cruzes, embarquei na Rodoviária em um ônibus com destino a Jacareí e desembarquei na rodoviária de Guararema.

Trajeto durou em torno de 2h30 e pelo Google Earth de Osasco até a Rodoviária de Guararema percorri 92,46km.

Guararema é uma cidade na região Leste da Grande São Paulo e tem como municípios proximos Mogi das Cruzes, Jacareí e Arujá. 
Possui uma população de cerca de 29.451hab. _(IBGE 2018)_.

A cidade possui duas áreas mais turisticas. A Central e a chamada Luiz Alves.


*Região Central*

*Rio Paraíba do Sul*


Rio Paraíba do Sul by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Panorâmica do Rio Paraiba do Sul nas proximidades da área central*


Panorâmica Paraiba do Sul by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Igreja Matriz de São Benedito*


Matriz São Benedito by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Centro Artesanal Dona Nenê*


Centro Artesanal by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Recanto do Américo*
_Cartão Postal da Cidade, é um trecho da orla do Rio Paraiba do sul urbanizada, com quiosques, lanchonete, banheiro publico e pode ser feita a visitação em uma
pequena ilha no rio, que não visitei pois esta fechada pra reformas._


Recanto do Américo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Recanto do Américo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Recanto do Américo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Ilha Grande* - Nucleo de Educação Ambiental

_A ilha é um dos principais atrativos da cidade para a contemplação da fauna e flora. A população utiliza o espaço além da contemplação da natureza, para fazer atividades fisicas. Eu presenciei muitos, muitos esquilos pela ilha e um casal se preparando para fazer um book, provavelmente ''Pré Wedding''._


Ilha Grande by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Acesso a ilha

Ilha Grande by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Caminhos da Ilha

Ilha Grande by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Ilha Grande by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Fonte Rio Paraiba do Sul*
_Uma homenagem da cidade ao rio que é tão importante e que percorre nos estados de São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro. Esta escultura está bem na frente do acesso a Ilha Grande_


Fonte Rio Paraiba do Sul by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Estação Guararema*
_Utilizada de 1876 até a decada de 1970, foi tombada pelo municiopio e hoje é realizado o embarque e desembarque do trem turistico._


Estação Guararema by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Pontilhão*
_De origem belga, feito em Aço e montado pelos ingleses. Inaugurado em 1910._


Pontilhão by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Saindo um pouco da região central, fui para a Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada...

*Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada*
_Construida pelos indios sob a orientação dos jesuitas, em 1652. Abriga a unica imagem de São Longuinho do Brasil._


Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

_Interior da Igreja_

Presbitério by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Imagem de São Longuinho

São Longuinho by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


*Luiz Carlos*

_A Estação Luiz Carlos foi inaugurada em 1914 e tem esse nome em homegagem a Luiz Carlos da Fonseca Monteiro de Barros (1880-1932). 
Luiz era chefe do 2º Distrito de Trafego da Central do Brasil e foi ele quem autorizou a construção da Estação._


Estação Luíz Carlos by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


As casas que rodeiam a Estação começaram a ser contruidas na década de 20. A prefeitura tombou 20 fachadas e se tornou uma vila cinematográfica, otima para um almoço em familia, um passeio de casal ou simplesmente como eu, um visitante sozinho mas com muita vontade de conhecer um pouco mais da cultura e arquitetura do lugar em que vivo.


Luiz Carlos 7 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Pátio dos Imigrantes e Estação

Patio dos Imigrantes by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Patio dos Imigrantes by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Pátio José de Souza*

Ao fundo do patio, encontra-se a Igreja de São Louenço, de 1906.
Existe uma festa em homenagem ao santo espanhol no dia 10 de agosto.


Patio José de Souza by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Luiz Carlos 5 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Luiz Carlos 6 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Luiz Carlos 3 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

*Maria Fumaça*

_Por um trajeto de 7km, a Maria Fumaça 353 é de 1962 e é conhecida como ''Velha Senhora''. A composição é formada ainda por 3 carros de passageiros da década de 30, e comporta ao todo 142 passageiros._


Maria Fumaça by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

No tempo que fiquei na vila, existia uma equipe de filmagens gravando algum tipo de filme/comercial. Estava também sendo realizado um encontro de Jeepeiros Renegade.

A Vila não tem sinal de celular, para chegar pedi um Uber da Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada (uns R$15,00) e pra voltar, tive que utiliza o Wi-Fi do restaurante que almoçei.


*Mirante *

_O Mirante Prefeito Gerbásio Marcelino é um espaço de contemplação e lazer. Nele é possivel ter uma visão da área urbana da cidade e ainda brincar nos jatos d'agua ou se refrescar na cervejaria instalada ali._

Presenciei uma cena que provavelmente é comum: Um ônibus municipal chegou e desceu pelo menos umas 20 pessoas. Todas elas foram se refrescar nos jatos d'agua, já que fazia 31ºC. Achei interessante que eram pessoas de todas as idades. Crianças, adolescentes e idosos. Todos se refrescaram e não foi de uma maneira bagunçada. Eles se divertiram sem incomoda os turistas e moradores que ali estavam.
Isso me fez refletir que por muitas vezes, os Arquitetos evitam colocar isso em seus projetos com receio de que a população não ''saiba usar'' este espaço.



Mirante by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Vista Parcial do Centro

Parcial Centro by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Mirante Prefeito Gerbásio Marcelino by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Panorâmica

Guararema by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


O que me surpreendeu foi a qualidade na manutenção dos espaços públicos. Na região central, existem banheiros publicos, lixeiras, acessibilidade em todos os locais, sinalização horizontal e vertical. 

Ficou faltando outros pontos turisticos como o Parque Minicipal da Pedra Montada e a Cachoeira do Putim, mas nao seria possivel já que não estava de carro.

Na época de natal, a cidade fica completamente enfeitada e já se tornou passeio obrigatório na época de natal.



Espero que gostem e que visitem Guararema.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Essa cidadezinha é embasbacante. Já dei uma "espiada" no GSV e fiquei impressionado com o nível de zelo encontrado lá. 

E o mais curioso é que ela fica na janela da maior metrópole do país.

Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Bela surpresa, fiquei encantado com a vila ferroviária.

Parabéns pelo thread, ótimas fotos!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Tá muito bonitinha Guararema. Um bom programa de fds. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

A cidade tem umas construções lindas.


----------



## kikoeduardo (Oct 13, 2007)

Show de bola, não conhecia o mirante...

Visitei a cidade 5 anos atrás e continua bem arrumadinha

Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Que cidade linda. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Guararema é uma graça mesmo...:heart: 

Adorei andar de Maria Fumaça e a cidade é muito agradável. Tomar sorvete e passear pelas ilhas do Paraíba é um programa muito familiar..rs

Gostei da tua ideia, Renato, de visitar as cidades próximas utilizando o transporte público. Quero ver mais!! 

As fotos estão ótimas! 

Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente...

bjks


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Déa_ said:


> Guararema é uma graça mesmo...:heart:
> 
> Adorei andar de Maria Fumaça e a cidade é muito agradável. Tomar sorvete e passear pelas ilhas do Paraíba é um programa muito familiar..rs
> 
> ...



Eu não fiz o passeio de Maria Fumaça porque como estava sozinho, achei que seria melhor fazer acompanhado, então fiz o trajeto de Uber (uns R$15,00 ida e +R$15,00 pra volta até o centro).

Breve eu monto outro Thread com outras cidades, é que as fotos que tirei dos outros passeios que fiz não estão tão boas assim pra se montar um thread rs.

=)


----------



## Evandro (Jun 19, 2005)

Belo registro daqui da cidade vizinha (moro em Mogi das Cruzes :lol.

Guararema pra mim é de longe a melhor cidade turística dentro da RMSP (supera de longe Santana de Parnaíba, Embu e Pirapora) e uma das melhores do estado. Super bem cuidada e segura. 

Só não entendi o motivo que te levou a pegar metrô no meio do caminho ao invés de fazer o trajeto ferroviário mais intuitivo e prático (Linha 8 até Barra Funda; Linha 7 entre Barra Funda e Luz e Linha 11 entre Luz e Estudantes). Você foi pra lá num domingo?

De resto, coragem pra encarar um ônibus de Mogi até lá (procuro evitar ao máximo esse modal). Guararema, por ser uma cidade pequena com diversas atrações que ficam fora do centro, é uma cidade que se aproveita muito melhor caso tenha um carro. Abraços!


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Evandro said:


> Belo registro daqui da cidade vizinha (moro em Mogi das Cruzes :lol.
> 
> Guararema pra mim é de longe a melhor cidade turística dentro da RMSP (supera de longe Santana de Parnaíba, Embu e Pirapora) e uma das melhores do estado. Super bem cuidada e segura.
> 
> ...




Então, eu tinha esquecido que a Linha 11 iria direto da Luz até Estudantes.(Na minha cabeça eu desceria em Guaianazes pra pegar outro). Acabei fazendo mais baldiações atoa e gastando mais também, já que em Itaquera tive que pagar pra entrar na CPTM. Na volta, voltei direto até a Luz.

Eu fui neste ultimo sábado, dia 31/08. Acabei fazendo 3 corridas de Uber lá:
- Estação Guararema até a Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada;
- Igreja Nossa Senhora da Escada até Luiz Carlos;
- Luiz Carlos até o Mirante.
O resto do trajeto, todo andando num calor de 31ºC rs.

Mogi das Cruzes me surpreendeu muito pelo o que vi. Sabia que era muito grande e desenvolvida mas nunca tinha despertado meu interesse.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa cidade, nem parece estar na RM de São Paulo


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Cidade aconchegante!


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Lindos registros!


----------



## caco (May 25, 2006)

Parabéns por registrar tão bem Guararema. É sem dúvida a cidade mais bem cuidada de nossa região (o município recebe um bela grana dos royalties da Petrobras, que possui na cidade um centro de armazenamento e bombeamento de um oleoduto). Durante os meses de dezembro e janeiro a cidade é totalmente enfeitada pelo "Natal Luz" (ou coisa do tipo), que faz a cidade ser invadida por turistas, especialmente do Vale do Paraíba e daqui do Alto Tietê para verem os suas praças, ruas, igrejas e monumentos enfeitados com luzes e materiais reciclados (a cidade trava de tanta gente). Imóveis área central da cidade são caríssimos (além das casas, há chácaras monumentais às margens do Rio Paraíba, algumas das quais já tive o prazer de conhecer).

A Freguesia da Escada concentra um bom número de bares e restaurantes sofisticados.

Já a Vila de Luis Carlos é um charme à parte. Frequentei muito ela antes da restauração, quando era um bairro esquecido a meio do caminho entre Guararema e Sabaúna (distrito rural daqui de Mogi das Cruzes). Dizem que a reforma veio depois que um empresário daqui de Mogi (após vender sua rede de laboratórios) investiu uma grana pesada para comprar a quase totalidade dos imóveis e transformar completamente a vocação da Vila. Sempre há eventos gastronômicos e culturais que atraem muita gente. Fui nos dois últimos pré-carnavais e a Vila também fica abarrotada de gente. A banda que anima o Carnaval (Visconde Matutóia) chega de trem vindo de Guararema. A locomotiva à vapor que faz o trajeto é a maior do gênero em operação no país.


----------



## Bodyjammer (Oct 11, 2008)

Com certeza, Guararema é a mais limpa, a mais organizada, mais segura e a mais turística cidade da grande São Paulo, aliás embora faça parte da região metropolitana de São Paulo, poderia fazer parte da região metropolitana do Vale do Paraíba junto de Jacareí, São José dos Campos... Frequento desde 2006, por ocasião do condomínio Alpes de Guararema e a cidade sempre foi muito agradável. Talvez os moradores tenham outra percepção no quesito saúde por que não dispõe de um hospital de porte e também quanto aos serviços públicos, mas para turistas a cidade é muito bonita. Recomendo!


----------

